
Show HN: Vimer - Convenience wrapper to open files in existing instance of GVim - susam
https://github.com/susam/vimer
======
vimexpat
This tool opens files in new buffers by default. I like to open files in new
tabs. So I'd prefer new tab as default. But MacVim also adds "New MacVim
Buffer Here" context menu option to open files in new buffers. Why is new
buffer the default everywhere? Why new tab isn't the default?

------
miniflux
Honest question: What is the benefit of using this over a simple alias like:

    
    
      alias timer='gvim --remote-silent'
    

Looks like the alias would do the same thing.

~~~
susam
This has been explained in the "Necessity" section of the README at
[https://github.com/susam/vimer#necessity](https://github.com/susam/vimer#necessity)
(see the 2nd point).

